# Beloved Gsd Succombs To Disease



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sad to report...our faithful companion and family member has succombed to Degenerative Myelopathy.
Basically, it's the 'dog version' of the human disease Multiple Sclerosis. The dogs immune system turns on itself and attacks. It starts attacking the spinal cord, and all the nerves. German Shepherd Dogs (GSD) often get this disease. (several other breeds as well)

When Madison was diagnosed with this, the vet said he prolly had 2-3 months to live. He lived for 15 months...and did so without pain. In the end, we chose to euthanize him...as he could barely walk, and was becoming very uncomfortable, and wasn't eating much. He was very depressed and slept a lot.

He lived a full 11 human years, and was a very good, very smart dog. He has accompanied us on many a camping trips, along with his little buddy. (our Pug Dog) The Pug is very sad, and keeps looking for him everywhere. We are all sad.

*Madison Lee 
1996-2007* 
Rest in Peace my friend...your spirit lives on in my heart.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Sad to report...our faithful companion and family member has succombed to Degenerative Myelopathy.
> Basically, it's the 'dog version' of the human disease Multiple Sclerosis. The dogs immune system turns on itself and attacks. It starts attacking the spinal cord, and all the nerves. German Shepherd Dogs (GSD) often get this disease. (several other breeds as well)
> 
> When Madison was diagnosed with this, the vet said he prolly had 2-3 months to live. He lived for 15 months...and did so without pain. In the end, we chose to euthanize him...as he could barely walk, and was becoming very uncomfortable, and wasn't eating much. He was very depressed and slept a lot.
> ...


 Rainbow Bridge, Jolly....Rainbow Bridge. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. We had a GSD Mariah who had the same afflection. The choice was clear in the end of what we had to do. It did not make it any easier though.
Its been 9 years but we still miss her. I know your what you are feeling. we have to other GSD's and they help ease the loss.

May the pain of your loss be replaced by all of the good memories that you have

Wes


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Iâ€™m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about Madison, Pete.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Pete. Our thoughts are with you.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete,

Sorry to hear about the good ole boy. I'm sure he is thankful for the time you spent with him. He will always be around.

kevin


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Sad indeed, Pete. I know how difficult it is to lose a beloved pet, and what your family must be going through now. May your sweet Madison rest in peace and may you find comfort in the special memories you have of him.

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Madisaon was very lucky to have parents such as you and you will meet up again.
We had the same type of situation about four years ago where our Corgi passed on rather quickly leaving the shepard to be very lonely and depressed. We went out and got another Corgi and that worked out well for all parties concerned. Then the Shepard passed on due to old age and we then got another Corgi.
I don't know why God in his infinite wisdom chose to have dogs live only 15 years, but that is the way it is and I have had some great friends through the years. I will meet them all some day.
Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your good friend.
I'm sure he will be deeply missed.

Hang in there, bud!

Doug


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss, some of our best friends give so much, yet ask for so little in return.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Sad to report...our faithful companion and family member has succombed to Degenerative Myelopathy.
> Basically, it's the 'dog version' of the human disease Multiple Sclerosis. The dogs immune system turns on itself and attacks. It starts attacking the spinal cord, and all the nerves. German Shepherd Dogs (GSD) often get this disease. (several other breeds as well)
> 
> When Madison was diagnosed with this, the vet said he prolly had 2-3 months to live. He lived for 15 months...and did so without pain. In the end, we chose to euthanize him...as he could barely walk, and was becoming very uncomfortable, and wasn't eating much. He was very depressed and slept a lot.
> ...


NDJollyMon,
I am SO SORRY to hear of your loss. I went through the same thing last year as my HARLEY (GSD) lost his battle 1 month before his 2nd B-day due to the same disease. I know how you feel and send my most sincere condolences. It seems nobody can understand how much we get attached to our "children" but he was as close as I will ever get to having my own child. I'm sorry and if you need an understanding shoulder, please don't hesitate to send me a message.






Harley Memorial 4/04 - 3/06​


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I'm sure he is now pain free and smiling down on us all. Keep the good memories alive and his spirit will be always with you. Thank God for the eleven wonderful years that he blessed your lives and brought joy to your hearts.

We will keep him and you in our thoughts and prayers.

With deep regards,

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (our Collie)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Pete and Family, our hearts go out to you.

Carl & Terri

LIVING LOVE

If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will always remember...

The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your young new friend. You may have spent weeks deciding on a breed. You may have asked numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen that silly looking mutt in a shelter--simple because something in its eyes reached your heart. But when you bring that chosen pet home, and watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front room--and when you feel it brush against you for the first time--it instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the many years to come.

The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later. It will be a day like any other. Routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth. You will see slow deliberate steps where you once saw energy. And you will see sleep where you once saw activity. So you will begin to adjust your friend's diet--and you may add a pill or two to her food. And you may feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming emptiness. And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until the third day finally arrives.

And on this day--if your friend and God have not decided for you, then you will be faced with making a decision of your own--on behalf of your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest Spirit. But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you---you will feel as alone as a single star in the dark night.

If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your circle of family or friends will be able to understand your grief, or comfort you.

But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the many joy-filled years, you may find that a soul--a bit smaller in size than your own---seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely days to come.

And at moments when you least expect anything our of the ordinary to happen, you may feel something brush against your leg--very very lightly.

And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend used to lay---you will remember those three significant days. The memory will most likely be painful, and leave an ache in your heart---As time passes the ache will come and go as it has a life of its own. You will both reject it and embrace it, and it may confuse you. If you reject it, it will depress you. If you embrace it, it will deepen you. Either way, it will still be an ache.

But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when---along with the memory of your pet---and piercing through the heaviness in your heart---there will come a realization that belongs only to you. It will be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have loved, and lost. This realization takes the form of a Living Love---like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals have wilted, this Love will remain and grow--and be there for us to remember. It is a love we have earned. It is the legacy our pets leave us when they go. And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we live. It is a Love which is ours alone. And until we ourselves leave, perhaps to join our Beloved Pets--it is a Love that we will always possess.
-Written by Martin Scot Kosins


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow Jolly! I was just going to say how sorry I am and I know how difficult it is to lose a "family member" of 11 years, when the picture displayed. She looks just like my dog Galadriel, whom I had to put down a number of years ago. Best dog that ever had me. I'm sitting here teary-eyed.

All that to say, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you'll miss her and I hope your heart heals soon.

Scott


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I am so, so very sorry to hear this sad news. It is just amazing how these furry creatures penetrate your heart so completely. I am so happy to hear that he was with you much longer than anticipated and that he was comfortable and pain free during that time. You did the right thing by putting him down before it got too bad for him. I will pray for your family.

Darlene


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers also. Reading this topic I was teary eyed to begin with, then I read the poem (post 16), and I couldn't even see the screen through blurred vision. Just reminds me every day to hug, and kiss my 4 legged furry friends - plus sometimes I even hug them too tight. Now I am sending all of you a great big hug, you are not alone, and Madison Lee is watching over you still...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

They may have four legs instead of two, they may drink from a bowl on the floor,(just like your high school buddies) but you couldn't find a better more loyal companion, and we miss them because they are family.

I am so sorry for your loss.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. How great though that it was delayed far longer than was predicted.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers also. Reading this topic I was teary eyed to begin with, then I read the poem (post 16), and I couldn't even see the screen through blurred vision.


Ditto, I'm sitting here with tears running down my face and giving my 4 legged buddy some extra love right now.

So sorry for your loss Pete. The time we have with our 4 legged friends never seems long enough does it. Three years ago I had to put my 12 1/2 year old boxer/retriever mix to sleep - it was one of the hardest things I've ever done, but I knew it was the right thing to do for her. I still miss her, but thankfully the ache does fade some with time (except for times like reading this thread), and I mainly remember all the good times we had together.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Run and play at the rainbow bridge Madison and say hi to all the Outbacker pets you see there!














A special hello to Molly! Look up Sniff and Missy and Abby all from my household, Sniff is real smart , Missy is always up to a game of tug and Abby, well,Abby isn't so smart...she's the one just standing there wagging her tail all day cuz she she's always happy. Tell em we miss em and one day this year, Suzie will join them.
You are all in our people and doggie prayers.........


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Jolly,
I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Madison.

A couple of years ago, we lost dh's GSD Lugar to cancer at the age of 9, and my childhood GSD Princess had to be put down at the age of 10 from cancer as well.

It's so hard to let go and say goodbye. Just try to remember that all they knew was your love and that's all that matters...


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss. January made a year that we lost our Great Dane Nikkei. I am sure most of you remember we went through a pretty rough time in our lives with Katrina and to top it all off Nikkei had her heart attack. Everyone kept telling us things will get better and the hurting will heal, but at that time we didnâ€™t believe anyone. We both said that we would not get another dog but of course we started looking casually and before we knew it we got our Dane boy Manson. There isnâ€™t a day that goes by that I donâ€™t think about our girl or even pass her urn without blowing a kiss at it. Our pets really are a part of our families and it hurts like hell to lose one.

I am trying to remember a quote that I read one day. It went something like this:

Dogs are one of the most amazing creatures. For the amount of unconditional love that they give, for me, it is the greatest role model for being alive.

Chris


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Big hugs and prayers from here.

Lisa


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Pete,

We are so sorry for your loss. As you know, we are going through a similar pain. We've found comfort in a number of places, mostly in our memories. We often share these memories, and often the sharing ends in tears, then a wan smile - followed by anxious tear-licks from our new little buddy.

No dog can replace Maggie; of course, replacement wasn't the object. We are equally certain that were she capable of expressing herself, she would be pleased that we loved her enough, and that she was so good to us and good for us, that we wanted another dog. Her vitality and liveliness remind us of Mag's puppy days, so many years ago. She is filling that big doggy hole in our hearts.

You need to know, too, that Madison wanted you to do the right thing.

IF IT SHOULD BE

If it should be that I grow weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then you must do what must be done, 
For this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad, I understand.
Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day, more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years.
What is to come can hold no fears. 
You'd not want me to suffer so;
The time has come -- please let me go.

Take me where my need they'll tend,
And please stay with me till the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me, 
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see 
The kindness that you did for me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve -- it must be you 
Who had this painful thing to do. 
We've been so close, we two, these years; 
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.

Author unknown

Sluggo and PK


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your family's loss, Pete. German Shepherds are very loving, devoted pets and very protective of their owners. I know it was hard for you, but you did the right thing to let him rest.







WHOOPS! Sorry...her rest.....didn't realize it was a she.








Darlene


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Jolly:
So sorry for your loss. Madison Lee was a beautiful girl.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This thread brought tears to my eyes...THANK YOU SO MUCH! (I made my wife sit down and read this thread...and she never gets on the computer!)









I'm glad to have so many people around who can relate...on so many different levels.
Thanks for your stories, your support, your condolences, and your poems.
Much needed...and much appreciated.

I'm very happy, and lucky to have friends like you.
Thanks for listening.

Much Love!
Pete


----------

